# 6.0L Towing Capacity. Maybe A 2003ish.



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm thinkin about getting a different truck just because I get bored with my trucks after a year or so. I know, it's an addiction! Anyway, I really want a diesel because it's a diesel and just to have the added power for towing, but I want to consider all my option first. I tow about 10K lbs. or less two times a month just 5 miles around town. Other than that it I'll tow the usual two horse trailer that might top out around 7K lbs. at the most. That's usually around town too. I really like the looks of the older Chevys. We have a rack body at work with the 6.0 and it seems to be a great engine. What is the towing capacity for an older 6.0 like maybe a 2002-2005? Thanks.


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

i have an 02 with the 6.0 in it and it hauls like a dream. I pull my 12,000 lb dump trailer full all the time and still have plenty of power, enough to even pass stupid drivers. I have driven an 03 duramax and while that thing could pull a house my 02 isn't far behind that. I don't know what it is actually rated at, i just know what it will really pull  I think it's rated at like 9,000 or so.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

From what I've read and other people telling me about their trucks, diesels have a towing capacity of almost unlimited. If you're towing what you say you're towing, a diesel might not be necessary. And the added cost of a diesel might not be worth it. 6.0 gasser will fill your needs.


----------



## 06 1500HD (Aug 15, 2007)

My 06 1500HD 6.0 is rated for 10,200lbs i think. I've had a good 8500 behind the truck and it did fine.


----------



## Chevyguy04 (Jul 13, 2007)

2500hd 6.0L are rated at 10,000 towing cap, I have pushed mine way past without a problem.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks guys!!!! I think this may be the engine and truck for me. I reall want a diesel just because it is a diesel. More of a my engine is bigger than yours than anything. My friends say it is to make up for what I lack in other "places". Now I have to find a good used 2500HD that is red and a signle cab 8 foot bed. OK, I have to ask this question: does the 6.0 sounds good with an aftermarket exhaust on it? If I have a V8 it has to be loud. I know, I know. It's sad.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

at work i used to drive a 2003 chevy 2500hd with the 6L its my overall favorite truck we have at work ( a lot bettter than the 2003 F-350 i am always stuck driving). the ride is much better in the chevy and it has more power than fords 5.4L and the interior is waaaay better and more comfortable too. as for towing we tow a 24 foot enclosed trailer with 4 mowers and it pulls it fine 5 days a week.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

First Time Out;399576 said:


> I'm thinkin about getting a different truck just because I get bored with my trucks after a year or so. I know, it's an addiction! Anyway, I really want a diesel because it's a diesel and just to have the added power for towing, but I want to consider all my option first. I tow about 10K lbs. or less two times a month just 5 miles around town. Other than that it I'll tow the usual two horse trailer that might top out around 7K lbs. at the most. That's usually around town too. I really like the looks of the older Chevys. We have a rack body at work with the 6.0 and it seems to be a great engine. What is the towing capacity for an older 6.0 like maybe a 2002-2005? Thanks.


The 6.0 would serve your purpose's well. The 6.0 equipped 01-06 HD's are rated to tow between 9700-10,300lbs depending on the gear ratio and the cab configuration. A Duramax or 8.1 equipped truck is rated to tow 12,000. I can tell you though, they'll tow considerably more than they're rated for.....


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

First Time Out;399691 said:


> OK, I have to ask this question: does the 6.0 sounds good with an aftermarket exhaust on it? If I have a V8 it has to be loud. I know, I know. It's sad.


 The 6.0's sound great with Flowmaster's "American thunder" series cat back.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Good luck finding a flowmaster system to fit your truck. I cant find one anywhere that is dual outlet. I know Gibson makes a real nice one.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Any custom shop that stocks Flowmaster will get you a Flowmaster single inlet -dual outlet muffler after the cat. I use Lou's custom Exhaust, they are all around the area. They custom bend all the systems and will do side exit or strait back systems with some nice stainless tips. You will not be disappointed with the sound of a 6.0 Gas.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks again. I know Lous very well. Pretty much the best exhaust shop in the world. I've brought them all my trucks (except the V10), my race cars, and every friend I can find to go there. Never had a complaint. A little pricey but worth every penny. Fun guys to hangout with too!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Actually with a 6.0, you will need a dual inlet dual outlet muffler. Chevy actually tried true dual exhaust on these trucks, just didnt finish the job,lol.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

why not just get 2 mufflers and then have true dual exhaust like i have on my truck.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;400020 said:


> Actually with a 6.0, you will need a dual inlet dual outlet muffler. Chevy actually tried true dual exhaust on these trucks, just didnt finish the job,lol.


No way really??? I always thought they were the same as the 5.3 system. I have to check it out when I see one now.


----------



## 06 1500HD (Aug 15, 2007)

I have to back Lou's custom too! Did both my truck and did great job on both. Good service and stand behind their work..


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Well, it that case, true duals it would be.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

First Time Out;400165 said:


> Well, it that case, true duals it would be.


I still can't believe they have two cats!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Yaz;400491 said:


> I still can't believe they have two cats!


Yeah, I just cant wait for both of them to die on my truck. Ohhhh the $$$$$ that is gonna be.:crying: That and 4 o2 sensors at 100 bucks or so a piece. Oh well, I still love my Chevy's though


----------

